# informations needed



## makka15 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Im a Slovakian girl with very good English. I am living in Greece with my boyfriend, but need jobs. He is Greek and I want to move to Larissa. I have read some advicec already on this forum. I have different certificates and I dont know if I will manage to find a job there and is scares me. Please if anybody knoe somebidy concrete, who offeres any kind of job, Please help.
Thanks so much!
Monika


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Minica,

why don't you go and visit the place first to find out what it feels like ? Unless you have a skill and can talk the language expect to get a job in a kitchen wshing up.

What skill do you have that you can utilise in Greece?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

makka15 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Im a Slovakian girl with very good English. I am living in Greece with my boyfriend, but need jobs. He is Greek and I want to move to Larissa. I have read some advicec already on this forum. I have different certificates and I dont know if I will manage to find a job there and is scares me. Please if anybody knoe somebidy concrete, who offeres any kind of job, Please help.
> Thanks so much!
> Monika


Ahoj Monika!

Why don't you try contacting Slovak tour operators and start seeing if they can offer you a position as a representative in Greece? Or see if you can set up a bar or cafe in an area frequented by C-S tourists offering halusky and other delicacies some of your fellow countrymen find it difficult to live 10 days without? Generally, I think you're going to have to "make" your own job if you're going to survive there. With a Greek bf who knows the local ropes, you have a good chance of succeeding.

Good luck!


----------



## makka15 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Fatbrit and Costas GB, 

I was thinking both options, unfortunately Slovak tourist they go more north and to the islands and to set up a business you need money, here I can not get a loan coz Im not working. My bf is working so if I have to go and look around I have to go by my self. He can not leave his job for a not certain thing. So I guess it will be my battle. I speak only little Greek and I have travel and turism certificates and I was working in travel in England and my English knowledge - but seems it worth very little here.

But thaks guys, opinions preciated!


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

*Job*

Dear Monika

If you are very good in English then you may get a job here.


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

Costas_GB_and_GR said:


> Minica,
> 
> why don't you go and visit the place first to find out what it feels like ? Unless you have a skill and can talk the language expect to get a job in a kitchen wshing up.
> 
> What skill do you have that you can utilise in Greece?



absolutely not true and do not be put off by this response. I speak some greek but what I know I have learnt since I arrived. I have interviewed at a few hotels and was offered two jobs, one as a receptionist - your language skills as a foreigner will be very useful to you even without greek - and one as a waitress. I will take the latter as I have been offered very good money and good hours. Do not worry, you will certainly find work for the summer... Good luck and if you want any advice (that I am able to give in my little experience here so far), please do not hesitate to contact me. 

x


----------

